# Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!



## PhilippF (18. Juni 2016)

*Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Moin, 
da ich mir bald die GTX 1070/80 holen werde wollte ich auch von meinem alten Monitor mal upgraden.

Anfangs war mein Budget so um die 400, das wurde dann aber schnell wieder verworfen und auf 600 angehoben.
Meine 2 Top Kandidaten waren der Acer Predator XB271HUA oder der Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.
Der Asus hat mich mit den ganzen Horrorgeschichten über Defekte, Pixel Inversion, Pixelfehler und frühzeitigen Tod sehr abgeschreckt.
Also stand der Acer Predator XB271HUA vorne. Jetzt lese ich aber in mehreren Threads immer wieder,  dass der Acer angeblich auch in den meisten Fällen viel zu viel BLB und Glow hat, sowas stört mich leider sehr.

Jetzt überlege ich mein Budget sogar auf bis zu 800€ anzuheben, kriegt man für so viel Geld denn kein Bildschirm der keine Macken hat??

Hier mal meine Anforderungen:
-27" (oder mehr, hab 80-90cm abstand)
-144Hz
-G-Sync
-WQHD
-IPS wäre schon gut (gutes TN würde es aber auch tun)
-kein oder akzeptableses BLB, Glow, Pixel Inversion
-am besten kein frühzeitiges Ableben oder 5 maliges Zurückschicken bis einer passt

Vielleicht könnt ihr etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen (z.B. über ein Monitore der KEIN Licht ins Dunkle bringt, haha)


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Der Acer XB271HU*A*bmiprz hat nicht die Probleme mit BLB und glow.
Die Probleme hat der Acer XB271HUbmiprz, da dieser ein IPS Panel besitzt.
Dafür sollte die A Variante mit TN eine Pixel Inversion haben.
Die Pixel Inversion nimmt auch jeder anders wahr, bzw es stört manche Leute nicht so sehr.
Das Gleiche gilt für BLB und glow.


----------



## PhilippF (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Ich war im Mediamarkt und habe mir dort den Asus ROG Swift PG278Q angeschaut, und muss schon sagen dass ich selbst im Geschäft mit minimalen Testmöglichkeiten die Pixel Inversion sehr gesehen habe.
Weiterhin hatten sie dort den Acer XCB270HU, das Vorgängermodell soweit ich weis. Dieser sieht vom Design her leider ultra hässlich aus aber das Bild war da schon um weiten besser als der ROG Swift, das liegt wohl am IPS Panel.
Im Moment neige ich eher zum Acer XB271HUbmiprz, mit dem IPS Panel. Den kann ich immerhin zurückschicken bis ich einen mit akzeptablem BLB und Glow bekomme.
Das wollt ich halt vermeiden, aber ich werde mir immer sicherer das es da nicht so viele Alternativen gibt, naja vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch was.
Sind denn neue Monitore abzusehen oder dauert das erst wieder bis neue auf dem Markt kommen?


----------



## Der Schalker (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Hab mich nach langem hin und her auch für den  Acer XB271HUAbmiprz entschieden. Zur Zeit läuft eine Cashback Aktion und es gibt 50€ zurück. Dann ist er zwar mit 700€ immer noch teuer, aber sicher eine der besten Optionen in dem Umfeld... 
s. mein Thread zu dem Themahttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ator-xb271hua-oder-asus-rog-swift-pg278q.html


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Der kostet doch nur 600 Euro.


----------



## Der Schalker (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der kostet doch nur 600 Euro.


Hast Recht, ich meinte natürlich nicht das TN Modell sondern das IPS Modell Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz (den ohne A).


----------



## PhilippF (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Jep, also ich hab mich auch für den Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz entschieden (IPS, an den Modellbezeichnungen sollte die nochmal Arbeiten). Wenn ich so viel Geld für ein Monitor ausgebe, dann sollte das kein TN mehr sein und ein paar Jahre sollte er auch halten. Acer scheint zwar auch Qualitätssicherungs Probleme zu haben, aber nicht so schlimm wie beim ROG Swift PG278Q.
Was die Reaktionszeit angeht, kann ich mit den 4ms leben, ich bin weder ESL Spieler noch will ich es werden, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das überhaupt einen Unterschied machen würde, selbst in der ESL.
Aber wirklich ausschlaggebend waren für mich die Farben und die allgemeine Bildqualität des IPS (Pixel Inversion inbegriffen), im Geschäft hat man die 2 vergleichen können, und der IPS war auf den Ersten Blick deutlich besser.

Gibt es schon optimale Einstellungen?
Ein Bekannter von mir besitzt ein richtig teures Spektralfotometer, ist schon abgemacht dass er bei mir mal alle Geräte im Haus durch kalibriert. Werde Ergebnisse posten falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## MeisterOek (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Auch wenns die Wünsche etwas durcheianderwürfelt. Der Eizo Foris FS2735 ist hochqualitativ und sollte von allen Monitoren die wenigsten Fehler haben. Der Preis ist sehr hoch, dafür scheints bildtechnisch derzeit der Beste zu sein. Nun kommt aber das Dicke ABER....er hat kein G-Sync, sondern nur Freesync.  Da bin ich dann jedoch überfragt, wie schlimm es ist, wenn er kein G-Sync hat.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

von der Bildqualität, Schwarzwert und Sichtwinkel ist der Eizo top. Es ist ausserdem sehr angenehm/entspannend für die Augen auf ihm zu zocken, ich weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll, das Bild ist auf jeden Fall immer ruhig.
Leider scheint Freesync noch Bugs zusammen mit dem Treiber von AMD zu haben und man hat zwei Freesync-Bereiche die man relativ umständlich am Monitor selber im advanced Menü (zu erreichen über zwei gleichzeitig gedrückte Tasten) umstellen muss.

Aber wenn du Wert auf ein schönes Bild legst ist der Eizo wahrscheinlich einer der Besten die es gibt, ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Thaiminater (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*



MfDoom schrieb:


> von der Bildqualität, Schwarzwert und Sichtwinkel ist der Eizo top. Es ist ausserdem sehr angenehm/entspannend für die Augen auf ihm zu zocken, ich weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll, das Bild ist auf jeden Fall immer ruhig.
> Leider scheint Freesync noch Bugs zusammen mit dem Treiber von AMD zu haben und man hat zwei Freesync-Bereiche die man relativ umständlich am Monitor selber im advanced Menü (zu erreichen über zwei gleichzeitig gedrückte Tasten) umstellen muss.
> 
> Aber wenn du Wert auf ein schönes Bild legst ist der Eizo wahrscheinlich einer der Besten die es gibt, ich bin sehr zufrieden.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher habe aber vor einiger Zeit gelesen dass das kein Bug ist sondern ein "Feature" bin mir aber nicht so sicher. Desweiteren zahlt man für G-sync immer noch einen gewaltigen Aufschlag


----------



## MfDoom (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Der Bug betrifft Motion Blur Reduction, was nicht mit Freesync zusammen funktioniert. Wenn man im Crimson Freesync abschaltet registriert das der Monitor nicht und bleib im FS-Mode. MBR lässt sich dann nicht aktivieren.
Das passt aber nicht zum Thema, der TE hat sowieso keinen Nutzen aus Freesync.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Ein Top Schwarzwert bei nem IPS?
Freesync funktioniert mit IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitoren nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Jep, einen top Schwarzwert. Zumindest der Beste den ich je hatte. Hast du den Monitor eigentlich schon mal in den Fingern gehabt?

Gibt es zu der anderern Aussage über Freesync und IPS auch eine Begündung?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Ich habe genug IPS in den Fingern gehabt und kenne Tests.
Für IPS mag der top sein, aber gegen nen richtigen VA sieht der kein Land.

Hat dir mal die Freesyncrange bei IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitoren angesehen?
Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass Geizhals bei einem Neuen 40-144Hz angibt.
Bei Acer steht aber garnichts zur Range.
Bleiben noch 2 andere Monitore.
Einmal der Eizo mit geteilter Range und einmal der Asus MG279Q mit 35-90Hz.
Also nicht wirklich toll.
Gsync schafft da 30-165Hz.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Dann solltest du ihn mal testen, ist ein guter Monitor.
Mag sein das VA beim Schwarzwert besser ist dafür schneckenlangsam und zum zocken völlig ungeeignet.

Gsync mag eine eine klein wenig größere Bandbreite abdecken aber davon zu schliessen das Freesync Probleme mit IPS hat, das halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

VA ist schneckenlangsam?
Hmm, da sagt der Test von tftcentral was anderes.
Pixel Response Time Element:
Acer Z35 - 2,85ms; Eizo FS2735 - 3.15ms
Ja, saulangsam so ein VA Monitor.
Und ich werde mir bestimmt keine IPS mehr ins Haus holen, der nächste Monitor ist ein OLED.

Ich rede auch speziell von den WQHD IPS 144Hz Monitoren, nicht von IPS im allgemeinen.
Vergleich einfach mal die Werte des Eizo mit denen des Acer XB270HU.
Maximal bei Eizo 88Hz Abdeckung und beim Acer sind es 114Hz.
Die haben das gleiche Panel verbaut, genauso wie der Asus MG279Q, der aber nur 55Hz Abdeckung schafft.
Also scheint das Freesync Probleme mit den Scalern im Monitor zu haben.


----------



## Nikmido (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Mag sein das VA beim Schwarzwert besser ist dafür schneckenlangsam und zum zocken völlig ungeeignet.



Aha, dann wurde ich also von seriösen Testern, diversen Usern hier im Forum und sogar von meinen eigenen Augen über´s Ohr gehauen und man kann mit VA gar nicht spielen? Na danke für die Aufklärung Herr Prof.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Zum Glück kann jeder den Monitor kaufen den er möchte . Beim Eizo merkt man zumindest das da weit mehr drinsteckt als nur ein Panel und darauf kommt es eben auch an.
Als ob die Bandbreite von FS oder GS alles bedeutet, welches Spiel braucht das überhaupt? Entweder es läuft mit hohen FPS oder eben nicht, die zwei Bereiche decken alles ab.
Und was der eine als schnell ansieht ist für den anderen halt zu langsam, sehr objektiv und mit Zahlen schwer zu belegen, da kann man noch so sehr Tests wälzen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Kann dir in der tat den PG279Q ans Herz legen. Mein Exemplar ist topp. Bin froh das ich mir das Ding gekauft habe. Hatte jetzt zwei Kumpels da die total geflasht waren von dem super Bild des IPS Panels. Cousin hatte ihn auch gekauft.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Das kommt auch aufm Glow an der drückt die Schwarzdarstellung *subjektiv* natürlich auch ins Graue.
Und da Eizo das anscheinend super hin bekommen hat (soll wohl auch folienmäßig zu tuhen haben) kommt  das mit dem guten SW schon hin immerhin bekommts LG auch hin und sieht besser als auf TN aus.

VA ist natürlich wieder was anderes aber  mir Pers. war jetzt kein wow geil effekt vorhanden kann natürlich sein das ich schon OLED verwöhnt bin^^.

Ja und ich finde VA auch langsam zumindest in den kritischen Bereichen also alles was mit Schwarz/Grau zu tuhen hat da schnippsen die MS schon gerne mal über 40 hinaus.(BF1 wo alles düster gehalten ist stell ich mir da schon schlimm vor oder Alien)


----------



## Rat Six (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Den größten Nachteil des Eizo sehe ich in der geteilten Freesync Range, das kann unter Umständen nerven. Ansonsten halte ich ihn aktuell für einen der besten 27" WQHD Monitore mit 144Hz. Da der Preis hier in Italien mittlerweile bei 850€ liegt, kann man da auch, im Vergleich zu Asus und Co., nicht mehr wirklich meckern.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Die Frage ist ob man die Range selber anpassen kann beim Eizo.
Da könnte man diesen *nachteil* wohl umgehen.


----------



## needit (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

muss gerade auch mal ne Lanze für den s2716dg von dell brechen. klasse monitor, der zwar kalibrierungsbedarf benötigt, aber man findet gute einstellungen im internet. Leider ist er preislich nicht mehr so attraktiv wie vor einem Monat. Da waren die Preise fast schon günstig und lagen bei ca 480 €. Nach Release der 1080 stiegen die Käufe scheinbar enorm an, sodass der Preis bei etwa 590 € liegt. Dafür finde ich ihn etwas zu teuer. Ansonsten scheinbar ein fehlerfreier Monitor (Zwei freunde von mir haben den). Ich warte jetzt darauf, dass der Preis wieder sinkt.


----------



## Taonris (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*



needit schrieb:


> muss gerade auch mal ne Lanze für den s2716dg von dell brechen. klasse monitor, der zwar kalibrierungsbedarf benötigt, aber man findet gute einstellungen im internet. Leider ist er preislich nicht mehr so attraktiv wie vor einem Monat. Da waren die Preise fast schon günstig und lagen bei ca 480 €. Nach Release der 1080 stiegen die Käufe scheinbar enorm an, sodass der Preis bei etwa 590 € liegt. Dafür finde ich ihn etwas zu teuer. Ansonsten scheinbar ein fehlerfreier Monitor (Zwei freunde von mir haben den). Ich warte jetzt darauf, dass der Preis wieder sinkt.



Geht mir ähnlich. Hab jetzt viel zu den diversen WQHD 144 Hz Monitoren gelesen und bis auf die Probleme mit dem Gammawert in Spielen soll der wirklich so ziemlich der Beste sein, ich warte auch noch auf einen guten Deal. Die Monitore von Acer und Asus haben ja was man auf diversen Seiten und Foren so liest nach wie vor massive Qualitätsprobleme zu haben sowohl die TNs als auch die IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Wenn man kein Gsync braucht, ist der BenQ Xl2730Z nochmal besser.


----------



## MeisterOek (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Also als Nvidia Nutzer würde der TE ja das Freesync des Eizo ohnehin nicht nutzen und deswegen würden ihn die geteilten Bereiche nicht stören. Freesync wäre also dauerhaft ausgeschaltet und nur MotionBlur nutzen, das für sich genommen ja gut zu sein scheint und super mit ner 1080 harmonieren dürfte. Bei hohen FPS, was ja mit einer 1080 drin sein sollte, würde sogar das fehlende G-Sync nicht ins Gewicht fallen, da das ja nur bei geringen FPS wirklich Sinn macht. 
Ich las ohnehin, dass im Eizo Foris und im Asus 279Q (der mit Freesync) das gleiche Panel sitzt. Nur scheint Eizo strengere Qualitätskontrollen zu haben und mehr auszusortieren, was sich auch am Preis rechnet und Asus...nuja, da toleranter ist, weswegen es da vermehrt zu Fehlern kommt. 
Ein Risikobereiter Mensch würde sich also ein Asus holen (hier natürlich das G-Sync Modell) und diesen ggf. einfach oft umtauschen bis er einen akzeptablen bekommt, was jedoch auf die Nerven geht und man nie weiß, obs nicht besser geht und jemand, der sicher gehen möchte, gleich den Eizo holt und dafür einfach mehr ausgibt, dafür dann aber auch das MotionBlur bekommen. 
Ich seh derzeit aber kaum Alternativen. 
Ich persönlich würde noch etwas auf die HDR-Monitore warten. Die Dinger müssten ja irgendwann mal kommen, immerhin können die GTX1000er und die AMD 400er ja
jetzt bereits HDR und DP1.4. (Ausser natürlich wird soeine schöne Geschichte, wie mit den 4K TVs, die bis jetzt noch kein ordentlichen Input haben)


----------



## ratmal86 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Eizo verbaut wohl das gleiche Panel, wie es auch bei Asus und Co verbaut wird. 
Ich selber habe nun schon den dritten Eizo hier stehen. Der erste Monitor zeigte nach knapp 8h Pixelfehler. Der zweite hielt immerhin ca. 330h, bis komischerweise links oben plötzlich beim Arbeiten ein Pixel hin und her sprang und dann dort als Pixelfehler verharrt.
Jetzt habe ich ein Leihmonitor von Eizo bekommen. Dieser ist komplett neu. Nach nichteinmal 10min. prankt nun in voller Pracht ein roter Pielfehler mitten im Bild.
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich auch Panellotterie mit einem Asus machen können.
Ich habe Eizo bereits informiert. Mal schauen, was als Antwort kommt ...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Dafür wird der Support bei Eizo besser sein.


----------



## ratmal86 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Nö ...
Eizo hat eine neue Garantie für Pixelfehler seit Ende 2015, die sowas wie Dark-Sub-Pixel nicht einschließt. Alle Pixelfehler waren bisher solche dieser Art.
Eizo weiß schon, warim die umgestaltet haben. Kuez gesagt ist die Panelart Müll; es sei denn, man hat nach einer Panellotterie viel Glück.


----------



## ZMC (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Back Light Bleeding und Glow sind halt total subjektiv. Für mich ist der Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, den ich gleich im ersten Anlauf bekommen habe, perfekt. Keinerlei Pixelfehler, schon die neue Firmware ohne den Displayport-Bug, und zuminest für meine Gewohnheiten eine Bildqualität besser als jeder andere Monitor in meinem Umfeld. Meine beiden Samsung S27A350 verblassen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes gegen den Acer.
Nebenbei ist der Monitor auch noch in der 400 EUR-Klasse.
Man muss aber Glück haben, als ich ihn letztes Jahr im Sommer gekauft habe, schickten gerade viele Leute ihre Exemplare wegen Firmware, Pixelfehlern oder Glow zurück.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Für 600-800€ kein WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Fehler, BLB, Glow etc.?!*

Der XG hat ja auch nen TN Panel und daher eher keine Probleme mit BLB und glow.


----------

